# Melting Ambulias?



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

I have these plants for a while now. They used to do great. Recently, it seems like they stopped growing and started to "melt". I'm not sure if 'melting' if the right term....but ya.. they just kinda melt in the of the stem n float away....any ideas why? or solutions? thx in advance.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Have you made any changes to the aquarium in the last month or so? Added any chemicals or salts? What about lighting, ferts, co2 ... ? Is it just the Ambulia affected and not any other plants?
Limnophila sessiliflora or Ambulia is usually a fast easy plant to grow. Melt usually means rotting from the top down.


----------



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

I havent changed anything with the aquarium except a few extra water changes since I've noticed it. They seem to rot from the middle. I see sometimes a tiny thread of stem left connecting the 2 pieces. The only thing left on most of them are the bottom bit of stem left on the sand.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

What type of fish do you have in the aquarium? I read that clown loaches can wreck havoc with these plants. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/72-Asian_Ambulia_Limnophila_sessiliflora.html
Large plecos can be bothersome as well to stem plants.


----------



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

All I have in the aquarium right now are gouramis, glow-lite tetras, 4 guppies, cherry shrimps, n snails...i dont think any of them will eat the plants. the gouramis were added after the plants started going funny.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

All the fish you have are plant friendly. What type of lights and wattage are on the aquarium or watts per gal.? How long have you had the Ambulia for?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try cutting the healthy tops of some and replanting. Sometimes they do well while smaller, but when larger they demand more nutrients than are available.

What Calmer asked is a good idea to track down this problem. co2, lighting, substrate, ferts?


----------



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

I never added any ferts. Substrate is potting soil and sand. Watage is about 1Watt/G. They seemed to be doing fine when I had them just floating around at the top of the aquarium when I was relocating them. I only had them floatin around for about a week tho. When I planted them, it starts to rot again...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Ambulia is going to need more light than 1w/g. They were probably doing better floating because they were getting more light.


----------



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

I dont hv time (or the money) to get more light at the moment. You think its ok if I use a floodlight as temp light source? I think its like a 90W...so another 3w/g? total 4?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

How did you plant it? 

Did you do like me and plant the rhiozome or just the roots? You have to leave the rhiozome exposed. 

What color are the healthy leaves? The ones on the damaged stems?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

blist3rX said:


> I dont hv time (or the money) to get more light at the moment. You think its ok if I use a floodlight as temp light source? I think its like a 90W...so another 3w/g? total 4?


That is too much light...it will produce a lot of algae, especially since the spectrum will likely be off.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Shattered said:


> How did you plant it?
> 
> Did you do like me and plant the rhiozome or just the roots? You have to leave the rhiozome exposed.
> 
> What color are the healthy leaves? The ones on the damaged stems?


Ambulia does not have a rhizome.


----------



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

so what if i turn the light on say like for 3 hours a day. something like that would work?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can give it a try and see if there is any difference.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Ambulia does not have a rhizome.


Me bad, sorry. Miss-read the name of the plant.


----------

